# Back on the upswing!



## Wildflower3 (Nov 20, 2011)

Today, I went out to restock my camping gear to take my kids on their first camping trip next weekend! That was fun, restocking and planning! Got my mind back on track.

Also, I've been looking into beginner golf lessons and looking for a good beginner golf set. I've been wanting to take up golf for a while and it was something that STBX wanted us to do together in the past. Now that I've got time to actually do it without having to worry about babysitters when he has the kids every other weekend, there's no better time than now, right? 

Exciting! 

Feels good to get back on track, if only for a few hours! Hope it lasts through the week!


----------



## justabovewater (Jun 26, 2011)

Sounds exciting and gives you something to look forward to. We used to camp all the time when the kids were babies, but haven't gone in years. Funny you mentioned the golf lessons, I was just looking at my husbands set of clubs in the garage and was wondering how much I can get for those on Ebay!!! He probably wouldn't care if I got rid of them since he's so intent of getting rid of a lot of things...and I'm frantically trying to sell stuff so that I can take my kids on a weekend trip this summer to see their cousin get married.


----------



## Wildflower3 (Nov 20, 2011)

We used to go camping/hiking/4 wheeling all the time. Once we started having kids, that all went by the wayside. I took them on their first hike last weekend and it was the best day ever (followed by a stint of depression on my part), but things are looking better. I do need things to look forward to. My C says that I need more "grown up time" to help with my emotional healing too, so that's where golf comes in. I am planning on getting my almost 5 year old into a First Tee program this summer. Though golf will be my grown up outlet, I will still share it with my kids!


----------



## unsure78 (Oct 17, 2011)

thats a great idea wildflower- golf- stbxh always hated it- i should pull my clubs out this week, always loved thanks the good idea
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sd212 (Feb 24, 2012)

Good for you. Sounded like you were really down from your other post. If my kids were just a bit older I would be doing the same thing. Camping is the best, good for you!


----------



## Mamatomany (Jan 10, 2012)

All of that sounds great!

I have always wanted to learn to play golf (besides on the wii)! LOL 
It may even be a great place to meet men

I love hiking and camping. My H would do it but for me not because he enjoyed it. My kids did some primitive camping this spring break They had to walk 2 miles each way (my 8 yo had to walk like 6-8 miles to help set up camp) they weren't too happy about that. lol

All great outdoor activities and it sounds like it has lifted your mood!


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

glad to hear you're feeling upbeat - it must be something in the air, today is the first day I haven't cried since it happened


----------



## jenny123 (Mar 21, 2012)

Good for you! It's nice to read upbeat stories. I can't wait until I'm at that point.


----------

